# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  El GAP. El Plan Badajoz turco, pero a lo bestia.

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, todos conocemos lo que fue el famoso Plan Badajoz, utilizando como base del proyecto el río Guadiana.

Bien, pues en Turquía, se está llevando a cabo un proyecto similar pero de una envergadura mucho mayor, sin duda ninguna, uno de los mayores proyectos hídricos en el mundo, un proyecto de desarrollo regional dirigido a la mejora de las condiciones socio-económicas de la región del sudeste de Anatolia, que comprende  9 provincias (Adiyaman, Batman, Diyarbakir, Gaziantep, Kilis, Siirt , Şanlıurfa, Mardin y Sirnak).


*Situación del proyecto GAP*. Fuente: http://ejts.revues.org/docannexe/ima...1-small480.png

La idea inicial de utilizar las aguas de los ríos Tigris y Éufrates vino de Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, fundador de la República de Turquía. En los años 1920 y 1930, la necesidad de la energía eléctrica era un tema prioritario. La Administración de Estudios de Electricidad fue fundada en 1936 para investigar cómo podría generarse energía eléctrica a través de los ríos existentes en el país.

La Administración inició sus estudios detallados con el proyecto de la presa Keban y estableció estaciones de observación para evaluar el caudal y otras características del río Éufrates. El GAP, se planeó en la década de 1970, consistente en un ambicioso proyecto de irrigación y producción de energía eléctrica sobre los ríos Éufrates y Tigris, pero finalmente se transformó en un macro-programa de desarrollo multi-sectorial social y económico para la región en los años 80. El programa de desarrollo abarca sectores tales como el riego, energía eléctrica, agricultura, infraestructuras, educación, salud, etc.

Si en el caso del Plan Badajoz se utilizó como base el río Guadiana, en el caso del GAP se utiliza como base los ríos Tigris y Éufrates. Una vez completado, el costo total del proyecto que se inició en el año 1976 se estima en alrededor de 32 mil millones de dólares.

Como componente principal, el proyecto GAP contempló la construcción de de *22 presas, 19 centrales eléctricas* y todos los sistemas de riego necesarios para poder *irrigar un área de más de 1.700.000 hectáreas*, de un total de 3.500.000 hectáreas cultivables. La relación de presas previstas es la siguiente:

*Río Éufrates:*

-	Atatürk Dam (1992)
-	Birecik Dam (2000)
-	Büyükçay Dam
-	Çamgazi Dam (1998)
-	Çataltepe Dam
-	Gömikan Dam
-	Hancağız Dam (1988)
-	Kahta Dam
-	Karakaya Dam (1987)
-	Karkamış Dam (1999)
-	Kayacık Dam
-	Kemlin Dam
-	Koçali Dam
-	Sırımtaş Dam

*Río Tigris:
*
-	Batman Dam (1998)
-	Cizre Dam
-	Dicle Dam (1997)
-	Garzan Dam
-	Kayser Dam
-	Kralkızı Dam (1997)
-	Ilısu Dam
-	Silvan Dam


*Situación de los embalses del GAP*. Fuente: http://www.fas.usda.gov/remote/midea...tures/dams.htm

*La presa de Atatürk*, una de las cinco opertivas en el Éufrates en el año 2008, constituye la piedra angular y reserva estratégica del Proyecto de Anatolia suroriental. Construida entre 1983 y 1990, se trata de una de las presas más grandes del mundo gracias a los *48.700 Hm3* que es capaz de embalsar, colocándose en la posición vigésimo quinta de los embalses más grandes del mundo en cuanto a capacidad. Aparte de la presa de Atatürk, otras presas de importancia estratégica para el proyecto y situadas sobre el río Éufrates, son las de *Keban y Karakaya, de 31.500 y 9580 Hm3 respectivamente*, situadas aguas arriba de la de Atatürk, conformando un sistema de embalses escalonado a imagen y semejanza del tríptico formado por Cíjara, García de Sola y Orellana, pero sí, con unas dimensiones mucho más colosales que estos últimos.


*Reserva estratégica del río Éufrates. Embalses de Atatürk, Karakaya y Keban.* Fuente: http://www.tacdam.metu.edu.tr/index....ask=view&id=16


*Presa de Atatürk.* Fuente: http://en.sanliurfa.bel.tr/about_san...ynWSxNMA%3D%3D


*Presa y embalse de Keban.* Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2636394


*Presa de Karakaya.* Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22772...=kh.google.com

Sobre el río Tigris, actualmente se está construyendo la *presa de Ilisu*, de materiales sueltos y 135 m. de altura, que se estima que concluya en 2014-2015 con *una capacidad máxima de 10.400 Hm3*, lo que la convertirá en la más grande del río Tigris.


Modelo a escala de la presa de la *futura presa de Ilisu*, actualmente en construcción. Fuente: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il%C4%B1su_Dam

Las 17 centrales centrales hidroeléctricas ubicadas en dichas 22 presas, contarán con *una potencia total instalada de 7.485 MW*, con una *producción estimada de 27.345 GWh/año*, lo cual, es equivalente al 22% del consumo total de energía prevista a nivel nacional en Turquía en el año 2010.

La razón principal de la gran cantidad de presas en el proyecto, es el mantenimiento de las mismas. Las presas deberán ser cerradas cada 5 a 10 años para labores de mantenimiento. Dichos trabajos generalmente se realizan coincidiendo cuando los niveles de agua más bajos, normalmente en el otoño. Las presas adicionales se ponen en servicio durante este período de mantenimiento. El plan es tener una o dos presas de reserva en caso de una parada de emergencia de cualquier presa. Mientras que dure el cierre de una presa, también estarán sin agua los canales de riego que partan de las mismas, no obstante, las presas pueden seguir generando energía.

Sigue en el siguiente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para poder transportar el agua hasta los campos de cultivos, se dispuso de una amplia red de conducciones, tanto a cielo abierto como subterráneas para poder transportar el agua desde los embalses.

Túneles de riego de Şanlıurfa

Los túneles de Şanlıurfa trasladan el agua desde el embalse de Atatürk, en donde se sitúa la toma de los mismos, hasta las tierras de la provincia de Şanlıurfa, en donde posteriormente el agua es conducida a través del canal de Harran.


Fuente: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...05750X08001319

La infraestructura consta dos túneles paralelos de 26,4 km de longitud. El diámetro exterior de cada túnel es de 9,5 metros y el diámetro interior es de 7,62 metros. El caudal máximo de diseño está cifrado en 328 m3/s. Con estas cifras, ambos túneles en términos de longitud y caudal, se trata de los mayores del mundo.


Uno de los túneles de Şanlıurfa. Fuente: http://www.manufacturersinturkey.net...d-tourism.html

Una vez las aguas llegan al final de los túneles, son conducidas al canal de Harran, que hará el resto del trabajo.


Salida al canal. Fuente: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southea...atolia_Project

A continuación, el canal consta de una serie de compuertas tipo taintor que regulan el caudal a introducir en el canal dependiendo de la demanda.


Compuertas de regulación en cabecera. Fuente: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southea...atolia_Project


Canal principal. Fuente: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southea...atolia_Project

Posteriormente, el canal consta de una serie de compuertas de regulación para poder regular el caudal y la velocidad en cada uno de los múltiples tramos que consta el canal.


Fuente: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southea...atolia_Project

Y por último, multitud de canales más pequeños o acequias, como lo queramos llamar, cuyas tomas se ubican en el canal principal como es obvio, son los que terminan de repartir el agua a esas casi 2 millones de hectáreas...


Fuente: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southea...atolia_Project

Y esto es todo. Desde luego, uno de los proyectos de regulación y conducción más ambiciosos que haya visto jamás.

Fuentes:

- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southea...atolia_Project
- http://www.gap.gov.tr/
- http://www.fas.usda.gov/remote/midea...troduction.htm
- http://www.lightmillennium.org/2007_...ilisu_gap.html

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante documento y reportaje gráfico el que nos colocas aquí.
Sin duda unas obras bestiales y que a buen seguro han cambiado y harán cambiar esos lugares, su riqueza y aprovechamientos.
Saludos y gracias.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué envidia me da! En sólo 4 presas tienen el doble de la capacidad que España.
Gracias por la aportación F. Lázaro.

----------


## REEGE

Avatar nuevo... no se me hace a la idea de no verte con el sombrero!!
No eres como otros que nos gusta cambiarlos...jejeje
Imagino que será el amanecer... por el Mar Menor???
Ya nos contarás artista.

----------


## perdiguera

Si no recuerdo mal lo cambié el jueves; efectivamente es el Mar Menor pero no el amanecer sino al atardecer mirando hacia levante.
Si no os gusta lo vuelvo a cambiar, hasta que os pongáis de acuerdo y os guste a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Si no recuerdo mal lo cambié el jueves; efectivamente es el Mar Menor pero no el amanecer sino al atardecer mirando hacia levante.
> Si no os gusta lo vuelvo a cambiar, hasta que os pongáis de acuerdo y os guste a todos.


A mí me vale. Lo importante es que te guste a tí. A los demás que nos den.  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

A mi también me vale...jejeje era por no estar callado.
Bueno, más bien por saber que sitio era, eh!! :Embarrassment:

----------

